# Going to order a Pure Predator call



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys I am going to be ordering a call from Pure Predator calls and wanted to know what some of your favorites were. I listened to some of the sound bites on the website but was wondering what one you guys that own the calls prefer. One more question, how long have PP calls been on the market? They're fairly new aren't they?


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

As of late, me and my Ruffydog jr. have been bringing in red fox....
a nice mix of E calling and my ruffy dog jr. works real good..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Hey guys I am going to be ordering a call from Pure Predator calls and wanted to know what some of your favorites were. I listened to some of the sound bites on the website but was wondering what one you guys that own the calls prefer. One more question, how long have PP calls been on the market? They're fairly new aren't they?


I think they've been around a while although I don't know for sure, I bet you'll get an answer though. I have a DC2, I have only had it for a short time, it has great range to it. I would like to have their open reed model next.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I sure do love my DC2. It's in the car with me and in my coat everywhere I go. I've got the one with the green swirl design and it is SICK! You talk about a rabbit sounding like it's being shredded for breakfast, this is the call!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I have the Dc-2 and the Hr-1, Like youngdon open reed will be my next. I like these calls, they have a nice tone.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the DC1 in yellow swirl. It is high pitched and I feel carrys quite a ways real well. Plan on getting the HR-1 in green swirl and DC-2 in orange swirl.


----------



## foldinfoxes (Dec 16, 2010)

DC-2 has more volume on the high-end while producing more rasp. The HR-1 is more of a coaxer/squeeker but can duplicate killer bird sounds.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

foldinfoxes said:


> DC-2 has more volume on the high-end while producing more rasp. The HR-1 is more of a coaxer/squeeker but can duplicate killer bird sounds.


Perfect description. Chris, you getting this? Could be your writeup for the website, LOL.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I appreciate all of you guys. Coyotejon, I posted a deal we have going on right now on the Pure Predator Calls. Here's the link:

http://www.predatortalk.com/hand-ca...rl-calls-pure-predator-calls-pt-discount.html


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

foldinfoxes said:


> DC-2 has more volume on the high-end while producing more rasp. The HR-1 is more of a coaxer/squeeker but can duplicate killer bird sounds.


 I agree, i can make a nice sounding woodpecker distress, with the HR-1.


----------

